# This is a Question for the Pros



## Big Ragu (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all
I have an older G5 2.3 and a newer MBP I was wondering if there is a program out there that can Sync the 2 machines( just for some files like mail,IPhoto,Imovie etc... Like the syncing of Itunes and IPod


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Big Ragu said:


> Hi all
> I have an older G5 2.3 and a newer MBP I was wondering if there is a program out there that can Sync the 2 machines( just for some files like mail,IPhoto,Imovie etc... Like the syncing of Itunes and IPod


Do you have a network of any kind running?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I use SugarSync works great, and has a minimal cost. Just don't sync app's and itunes.


----------



## Big Ragu (Jan 26, 2011)

screature said:


> Do you have a network of any kind running?


Actually i do and I get where you are heading opening up folders and exchanging from MBP to G5 or other way around..


----------



## Big Ragu (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks I'll look it over


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Big Ragu said:


> Actually i do and I get where you are heading opening up folders and exchanging from MBP to G5 or other way around..


There is actually syncing software that will do the syncing for you... you just tell it what folders you want to sync.

This is the one I use. It works great and it is donation ware so you can try before you buy and if you like it you just pay what you feel appropriate, if at all:

SyncTwoFolders 

A lot of people use ChronoSync it will do more than SyncTwoFolders, but it also costs $40 so I would try SyncTwoFolders first and then if it doesn't do what you need it to download the Demo version of ChronoSync and see if you like it better and are willing to pay the price. 

That is my recommendation anyway.


----------

